# rick hardmans still around



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Got to meet up with Rick last night for dinner .he was in new York for the week so we met up had a great time talking tools and drywall.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Good to know! *jealous*


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I met him here last year. Great guy.


----------

